# All Honda owners show us your car!



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi all! I am a honda enthusiast and i thought it would be nice to see how many honda owners we have on detailing world! Am not trying to leave out the rest of you with all other cars  just want to see all the detailed honda's on this forum ! Soo peeps get the pics up and show us your work!

Il start with one when i 1st started, btw all this was done by hand.
















Next detail will be very soon!


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

My Civic done a few months ago now


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice EG! Should be in the showroom section though me thinks 

Merry Christmas :wave:


----------



## B0DSKI (Nov 25, 2011)

My old FN2.................Which I hated


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

Why you hate the FN2 the wife wants one in that colour too


----------



## DD1 (Apr 25, 2011)

Honda sure you don't mean Toyota :lol:


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

DD1 said:


> Honda sure you don't mean Toyota :lol:


Whit? :tumbleweed:


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

wearing williams cermaic coating


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Im not a honda owner, couldn't get further from it with my škoda, however after a chat with raga earlier, he can appreciate my love for them. Here some 2 honda that a mate built and the del sol my mate did own and is now putting everything in to an EG for drag racing.

709bhp B16









513bhp D16



























Also to list a few of mates cars:
Em b18 380- 400bhp
Eg b18 320bhp
Two brothers 1x owns a Aero deck weighs around 1000kg iirc and is over 400bhp and the other also an aero deck daily 300+bhp.

Also to add i would love a DC5 or s2000 turbo'd but no able too....YET!!!!


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

My DC5... Number 3. Lol and yes they have all been white!


----------



## afcbob (May 20, 2012)

mmm now i like that would nae mind a DC 5 myself



Modmedia said:


> My DC5... Number 3. Lol and yes they have all been white!


----------



## -Simon- (Oct 29, 2010)

*2004 Accord Cdti 2.2*


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Rob they are some nice honda's love the eg. 
Love that ep3 nhb the beading is just perfect! 
Plus the bike i want to take a pic with it! Lol
Some nice honda's! 
Come on peeps get some more honda's on here!


----------



## DMcC (Jan 22, 2011)

My newly acquired Civic VTi, all standard.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

That ek4 looks mint!


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

-Simon- said:


>


Get some close ups!


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

DMcC said:


> My newly acquired Civic VTi, all standard.


Just before my mate bought his em he looked at an ek exactly same as that a complete stocker.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Rob buy a civic!!!


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

2.2 Type S GT I had, then my Championship White FN2 which I currently own.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Haha when octavia is paid off (soon) i got an house to think about and then I'm feeling a facelift DC5.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

I so wish I had a pic if my old Accord Type R what a car! Always regret selling it.


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

rob_vrs said:


> Haha when octavia is paid off (soon) i got an house to think about and then I'm feeling a facelift DC5.


Pre-facelift DC5 you mean 

Merry Christmas! :wave:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

rtjc said:


> Pre-facelift DC5 you mean
> 
> Merry Christmas! :wave:


Haha i like to be different to everyone else and only ever seen 2 facelifts in person  it will be white


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Personally like the dc2 a lot better! 
Why don't you go for a civic FD2 really fun to drive apparently !


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Well, I've been a honda man for a while now...

Dc2, where detailing and vtec began for me,










Then on to the s2000, miss this car dearly, but I was made an offer from a frenchman I couldn't refuse lol










































And now currently running around in this shiny ep3. Its no dc2 or s2000 but its reasonable fun


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

FD2 is on the list but would take me longer to save up as a second car haha


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

Third year of owning my EP3 and modding it slowly as its a weekend toy on its way to becoming a trackday car. What it lacks in power it makes up for it with handling.










Post correction


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

heres a couple of mine


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

My main disappointment with my ep3 is the open diff, put in so grandmas could drive it, stupid stupid stupid, shouldve given the uk the jap lsd


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

durmz said:


> My main disappointment with my ep3 is the open diff, put in so grandmas could drive it, stupid stupid stupid, shouldve given the uk the jap lsd


Install an M-Factory or Kaaz diff. Job done.


----------



## durmz (Nov 2, 2010)

Far too much dough to spend on an ep3


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Ever since i had my first car, a 1980 Honda Accord 1.6 Ex back in 1987, i've had a bit of a love affair for old Hondas.

Sadly no pics of my first Accord, but in 1997 i bought this one -










Loved this car, had her for 13 years, and finally sold her two years ago looking like this -










Four years ago i bought a knackered Prelude, 2.2 Vtec










She ended up like this -



















Sold them both two years back i bought this as a replacement -



















I promised the missus faithfully that I wouldn't go down the modifying route with this one as it was perfect as it was. Yeah right!


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Still saving for a DC5.. One day .


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

My CTR



















Fitted Grand Prix kit a few days ago


----------



## Chrisby (Sep 18, 2012)

my first honda and my current car, old'ish pics and added a few bits and pieces since but will take some pics on saturday as im off to work to give her a good going over as ive been a bit naughty lately and not taken care of her..lol









My Baby before my Honda, i knows its not a Honda but it is still jap... enjoy!


----------



## 4d_dc2 (Mar 28, 2008)

dont turn this into a show your jap car thread, or il spam it with my endless list of jap cars ive had lol


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

did'nt know honda made a car that looks very similar to a skyline lol..


----------



## Chrisby (Sep 18, 2012)

they are before and after pics after a complete mop...lol took me a good few days to get it right..


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

durmz said:


> Far too much dough to spend on an ep3


Each to their own :thumb:


----------



## delmonteman (Oct 1, 2012)

Just after the respray. Loved it for the 3yrs I've had it. Constantly ragging the nuts off it!


----------



## Kotsos (May 7, 2011)

My Honda


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Chrisby when did you get hold of the honda r33...
That green prelude looked nice a big change from what is was !
There is some lovely honda's out there!


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Loving this thread, Huge fan of hot Hondas, makes me miss my old CRX!


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

My s2000


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ very nice S2000


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

gatecrasher3 said:


> Third year of owning my EP3 and modding it slowly as its a weekend toy on its way to becoming a trackday car. What it lacks in power it makes up for it with handling.


What tyres are you running on this?


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

Talking of S2000. If I had one then I would spend the money to ship this fast back kit over from the states!


----------



## Ryan9 (Oct 8, 2012)

You don't see many with the Spoon top over here, have you seen the price of them? You can pick an early car up for less. I've got a oem hardtop, which has been on ince October, much prefer the lines.


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

VenomUK said:


> Talking of S2000. If I had one then I would spend the money to ship this fast back kit over from the states!


First time I've seen the spoon hardtop for the S2K, think it looks mint.


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

DOBE said:


> First time I've seen the spoon hardtop for the S2K, think it looks mint.


I think so too. I've looked at the S2k and if I got one I would definitely look into getting one. I know its mega bucks but so are the Mugen parts.


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

VenomUK said:


> What tyres are you running on this?


When that was taken I was running Toyo R888's. There was talk of this type of tyre becoming illegal for road use from Nov 2012. Not sure if it has though.

Either way best tyres I have had the pleasure of using. A tad noisy but all is forgotten when you get to the twisty stuff.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Toyo r888 are they not legal? I got them on my civic need to find out dont want the coppers doing me for tyres! 
S2k will be my next car until i have enough money for a honda NSX hmmmm imagine the vtec on that baby :drool:


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Iv heard r888 are going illegal too, bot sure how true. Rick @ race-tech sells max sport rb5 which i think are legal still but work aswell if not better than r888 and cheaper haha.


----------



## Gayno (Apr 19, 2010)

My Prelude BB1:



















Pics were taken at JAE2011, but is hasn't changed much since, apart from now being sat lower (approx 20mm lower than pics, car is already 35mm lower than OEM in pics) on BC Racing coilovers!


----------



## gatecrasher3 (Jul 21, 2006)

rob_vrs said:


> Iv heard r888 are going illegal too, bot sure how true. Rick @ race-tech sells max sport rb5 which i think are legal still but work aswell if not better than r888 and cheaper haha.


I would imagine that the RB5's would be in the same kind of category as R888's in terms of legality for road use looking at the tread pattern.

The R888's are E marked but other than that I have never really looked into what changes may have been made that would mean they are no longer road worthy, if that is now the case.

I have just had a set of OEM wheels refurbished and will be fitting Yoko ADo8's for normal use.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I'll get some pics of my 6th gen accord. Not like the type-r's on here but still lively


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

gatecrasher3 said:


> I would imagine that the RB5's would be in the same kind of category as R888's in terms of legality for road use looking at the tread pattern.


I would think so too, i have a few mates running these day to day so cant be sure. I will bring the question up next time i see them.


----------



## Alpinestars (Feb 5, 2010)

My NSX just before I bought it and polished the life out of it.


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Alpinestars said:


> My NSX just before I bought it and polished the life out of it.


I need in my life  <3


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

NSX:argie:


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Nsx is needed in everyones life! 
I want the msx type r 😭


----------



## ash-g (Jan 24, 2011)

That NSX is a beaut !!:argie:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

This making me think I need to sell my golf and buy a jap car, EG or EK civic would be nice, love a jordans!
Or keep it and and get one anyway


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Get a eg just a better drive and looks nice too you'll love it and wont believe how other cars react when you fly past them ... Lol


----------



## luc4s (Aug 5, 2011)

Thats my baby

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note II


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Clean honda nice


----------



## nick22 (Mar 27, 2008)




----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

the mrs type R


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

My 9er at Knockhill: On 98 spec dc2 alloys that i borrowed.



















My FN2 with gp pack:


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Lovely ek9 
Was working late tonight and thought lets see what vtec can cook me up and this is what i ended up with half eaten


----------



## jan1111 (Mar 20, 2012)

Some of my last years photos... a lot of stuff has been done since then


----------



## shaunwistow (May 13, 2011)




----------



## deeman72 (Feb 14, 2007)

back in the day!


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

RD55 DUN said:


> My 9er at Knockhill: On 98 spec dc2 alloys that i borrowed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the alloys in one colour. Which paint is it please?


----------



## tamkingho200 (Feb 17, 2013)




----------



## cv01jw (Oct 1, 2008)

My first Honda, collected it on Tuesday.










Apologies for the poor picture, took it with my phone in the work car park.

I am hoping to clean the wheels a bit (they are already dirty) this weekend and get a coat of wax onto the car.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

Raga said:


> Get a eg just a better drive and looks nice too you'll love it and wont believe how other cars react when you fly past them ... Lol


until you see an ee9/ef9 :wave:


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

cv01jw said:


> My first Honda, collected it on Tuesday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice 8th gen Accord! Get on www.typeaccord.co.uk good 8th gen advice.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Here is my 8th gen Accord Tourer.

Colour is Polished Metal.

Its the ES GT model with the front skirt and side skirts and has the optional Sports Grille and Delta polished alloys.

Seriously underrated cars, and mega reliable, cheap also.


----------



## AKS1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello guys.....not yet detailed my baby yet and hope to have my first attempt in the next few weeks but here she is with an OK wash and once over with Meguiars NXT Spray Wax which I swear by for those inbetween wax sessions.

Hope you like?


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice, I do like the V6 Accord coupe. A lot of car for the money these days.


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

My EV1 pants location, quality, and angles, but you get the idea!









































Cheers!


----------



## rhyst (Feb 17, 2013)

Here you go my fn2 great car


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Modmedia said:


> My DC5... Number 3. Lol and yes they have all been white!


please show us more!!!! I'm struggling to stay flacid just looking at it!!!!


----------



## AKS1 (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks Shiny, 
absolutely right.....so much car for the money!!!!! Yours is lovely btw but I'm a coupe man and am trying hard not to convert untill at least the Mrs starts dropping or simply just by her a four door!!!!
On another subject do you know how I can get my pics to show up on the thread without showing as attachments which is bit of a pain.


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

My EP3 which will be going and replaced with something that has a bigger engine, or boost, or both lol


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

AKS1 said:


> Thanks Shiny,
> absolutely right.....so much car for the money!!!!! Yours is lovely btw but I'm a coupe man and am trying hard not to convert untill at least the Mrs starts dropping or simply just by her a four door!!!!
> On another subject do you know how I can get my pics to show up on the thread without showing as attachments which is bit of a pain.


You need to use the image tags, as follows but without the spaces, with the url address for the image:

[ img]http://www.blahblahblag.jpg[ /img] :thumb:

Seeing all these EP3 wheels, i better post some up to date pictures of mine...



















And a quick shot taken last week with the phone. Not too bad for a 11 year old daily with 115k on the clock -


----------



## Rascal_69 (Sep 20, 2009)

I have had 3 Hondas now.

Started off with a 1999 civic Jordan

Started like this










Full respray and first make over










Finished like this





































Next was a very rare jdm ep3 racebase in red 

Started like this










Ended like this










Next was nhb dc5

Started like this










First make over










Finished like this



















Now moved onto evos. Onto my second one already


----------



## NickH67 (Apr 24, 2013)

*My civic 2.2*

A pic of my freshly cleaned 2.2, coated with c2v3.


----------



## GooseS2K (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys,

New to the forum but was all over this thread when I saw it!

My baby....:car::argie:





*Unfiltered*



Definitely room for improvement but she's alright!

Dan


----------



## Edamski (Jun 19, 2008)

After having a correction detail and wearing crystal rock 

Doesn't look quiet that smart now but I hope to get it back to something close


----------



## LukeTripod87 (Dec 28, 2011)

Here's my fn2 type r after giving it a 3 day correction detail


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Here are some snaps of my motors:

My FN2…Lowered on 30mm Eibachs, Front and Rear GP Kit, Toda Cat-Back and smoked headlights





My ek9





And some snaps from my recent detail of it.


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Loving the ek9! 
What do you think of the fn? I find it a little bit of a let down for Honda ! I think they should come back with the eg or the ek with a k20 engine


----------



## The Detail Doctor (Feb 22, 2008)

Thought I'd chip in here.

Blue one is now sold, but I have added a Red one to the collection.



The Red one arrives Sunday for lots of TLC


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Here's my Honda..... Can't wait to get rid of it and buy something a lot more fun to drive.


----------



## 1989martin1 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wasn't really into detailing when I had it but a few snaps of before and now


































Sad times


----------



## Willows-dad (Jul 12, 2012)

Might as well put it up while I've still got it.
















Someday I'd love a white DC2 to play with at the weekends.


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Forgotten and unloved Hondas*









No its not a Rover. Love mileage with rusty arches and unloved. I took a chance and its nearing the end of its restoration. Think it may end up as a sleeper tho :car:


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

*My other unloved and forgotten Honda*

Again, rescued and given a quick detail. Needs an MOT and an exhaust too. Sounds awful but will be worth it in the end. :car:

Unless i get an offer for this rare car. Gets a lot of attention when its on my drive


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Nearly there*

Its nearly finished, just waiting for rear quarters and bumper to be resprayed and MG ZR cross hair alloys to be fitted


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)




----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

My latest pic with the Rages on


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

*my mb2 *


----------



## blackS2000 (Aug 4, 2010)

Here's my offering :buffer: after 4 yr's still a work in progress :driver:


----------



## danny-wax (Mar 9, 2013)

blackS2000 said:


> Here's my offering :buffer: after 4 yr's still a work in progress :driver:


s2000 is looking awesome btw :buffer:


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

*Honda Concerto - finished*

At last the Concerto is finished


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Are lawn mowers allowed, and off road buggies?


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

If its Honda get them up!! 
Concerto top cars! That's looking good!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Are ex Honda owners allowed?


----------



## P.O.D (Jul 27, 2013)

My Midnight Pearl Purple Ek4  

(Not perfect, yet. . . )


----------



## Raga (Feb 14, 2012)

Buddy club p1s if am right ? Lovely set of alloys plus car is looking good !


----------



## Benrowe (Aug 3, 2013)

honda nighthawk black that i brought friday , first honda im chuffed to bits with it a few light mods. If anyone could inbox or link me to a thread for a guide to removing the swirls out of this bad boy id be very greatfull i have a DAS-6 pro and lots of meguaires goodies


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

My eg5 import










Spec so far: 
B18c4 swap
Custom blue respray
P30 ecu mapped on crome (running 194 at the fly)
Skunk2 intake manifold
Skunk2 70mm throttle body 
Dc2 oem intake 
De-cat
Genuine regamasters wrapped in Yokohama ad08 
Skunk2 lower control arms
Skunk2 front and rear camber arms
Hardrace toe arms
Energy suspension engine torque mounts
Carbon duckbill wing
Bc coilovers
Amber corners
Amber side repeaters
J's racing oil cap 
Skunk2 magnetic plugs
Board way mirror 
Asr brace 
Service 
Buddyclub ball joints 
98 spec manifold 
Race tech grooved disks
Ferodo 2500 pads
Geo setup and corner weight

Sure I've missed something

Only mod that was done to the car prior to me owning it was the engine swap and carbon wing
Owned since April, spent a fair whack. This was done over a 2 month period getting it ready for a track day. Never have I been so stressed :lol:


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)




----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Previous Hondas:







Current Hondas:


----------



## DOBE (May 4, 2012)

Hats off to you mate.


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

TWO NSXs?!? Wow, what a collection.


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

My pride and joy

Integra DC5


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

i might just ban anyone on here with a DC5 out of jealousy as i want one SO much :lol:


----------



## Brophy (May 8, 2012)

-Kev- said:


> i might just ban anyone on here with a DC5 out of jealousy as i want one SO much :lol:


But then I could never post any more pics for you lol 

They are fantastic  don't see myself changing anytime soon.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

this is true, i want a white one though lol
yours is awesome :thumb:


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Well I have a Honda, but it's currently broken in the garage awaiting a distributor being fitted. Here is my Gen5 BB9 2.0 Auto Prelude, complete with Motegi kit:










That's one of the few pics I have of it, yet to be detailed however.


----------



## Warwick1984 (Oct 18, 2012)

My FN2 - little different now to when this was took


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

good to see another FN2 on here


----------



## Ricky_B (Nov 17, 2013)

My daily drive



















And my project track car



















Been tempted by a few civics but they're just not the same. Next is an FD2 I think though.


----------



## jonny finger (Oct 19, 2013)

i do like a honda integra nearly got one years ago


----------



## SkippyK (Jun 1, 2009)

My old car. Now replaced with a CR-V to save my spine!

Missing the VTEC though, so may be shopping for a project soon.


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Brophy said:


> My pride and joy
> 
> Integra DC5


RPF1's best wheels EVER! I miss my teg


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

to be fair, the dc5's are amazing looking cars, they shouldnt be, they are just little coupes, but theres someting about them, in white they look the bees knees, and that engine is just fab, when they have those fancy exhausts fitted they sound awesome, god i need some money for a new car!!!


----------



## clap (Aug 26, 2013)

When I no longer have a Porsche, I hope to have a Honda. Amazing cars due to supreme reliability. My mother has a Jazz which is so well designed.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ex Honda owner here.

2005 EP3 Civic Type R Premier










I've also had a 2003 S2000 in the past. It was Nurburgring Blue, i don't have any photos on my iPad of that though.

Wouldn't mind a DC5 in the future as a weekend toy.


----------



## cliobritt (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice EK9


----------



## Gerard_M (Jul 15, 2009)

My old DC5


----------



## shakey85 (Aug 20, 2013)

Before I knew about proper detailing and the old clay and wax was as far as I got, this was my pride and joy running just under 220bhp. Photo is poor but I loved this car.


----------



## dillinja999 (Aug 26, 2013)

only pick ive got on computer, 2001 accord 136bhp, feel the power lol 52k on clock


----------



## almas_09 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thought i'd jump on the bandwagon, here's my pride and joy;



Beading 


Hope you all like it.
Its my weekend toy


----------



## Mike_NSX (Feb 20, 2013)

Heres mine 

favourite pic:


----------



## tobiasnugent (Jan 29, 2014)




----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)




----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

EcosseGP said:


>


I like that! Very nice :thumb:


----------



## cbpuser (Nov 6, 2012)

screencast

Not mine but one I spent 2 days on for a friend!!!!


----------

